# Zoloft for Fibromyalgia?



## gladkit (Jan 27, 2003)

Greetings! I was recently diagnosed with FMS. I also have IBSD, anxiety, and costochondritis. My Dr. gave me Zoloft (starter pack) to help me sleep and Celebrex for pain. I have not started the prescription yet. I am wondering if anyone with FMS has gotten relief with Zoloft. Thanks.


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

Hi Gladkit!I just wanted you to know I've read your post. I don't have any experience with Zoloft, so I'm not much help. But, welcome to the forum!!


----------



## daidreemer (Mar 1, 2004)

I have taken Zoloft and Celebrex, along with many other prescriptions. None have help me as of yet. Right now, I am not taking anything. I just haven't tried anything that works. I was diagnosed with FM & IBSD. I have had both since 1995.


----------



## *Luna* (Nov 19, 2001)

It didn't help me one bit. Initially it helped with insomnia but after a few months I was tired all the time and the only thing that helped was reducing the Zoloft dosage.


----------



## SusanLawton (Dec 23, 2003)

I have also tried Zoloft, to no avail. In fact, we tried almost every SSRI-type anti-depressant available, with no success. I tried them both at night to help me sleep (each one would work for about two weeks, then I developed a tolerance, and we had to increase the dosage), and during the daytime hours as well. Now, just because they didn't work for me doesn't mean they won't work for someone else. I have learned over the last 9 years that the episodes of depression which hit me from time to time are because I have chronic illnesses and am sick. I am *not* sick because I am depressed - there is a huge difference! I am grateful that all of my doctors have been totally accepting of that distinction and have not forced me into taking medication I do not need and will not benefit from.Susan


----------

